# Wild camping spot near Brighton - any suggestions



## 102023

I've booked the CC site in Brighton next week, but the first night we wanted was already booked and I am now looking for a stop over near Brighton for one night. 
Does anybody have any suggestions?
Is it okay to stop at Shoreham-by-sea at the end near the fort. It looks suitable on an aerial map.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## 107088

erm, the thing is, most of the suitable land round here has got...


Parking of motocaravans is strictly forbidden. and theres a 60 squid fine for the transgression of a heinous offence such as this.

dont ask me how I know  

it may be better for unregulated parking to try the devils ****, up by the otel, depending on when you get there.

I have a feeling tho. that after the pub shuts, is when the local....Car Enthusiasts ...go there, that and the odd courting couple ( that was quaint.) so, how about the west pier at Newhaven, at the car park there.

I've never taken the motorhome down there given that I live round the corner.

on the other hand, shoreham is about 15 minutes from the Cc site in brighton, .


----------



## 102023

Are yous aying that you can get a fine staying at Shoreham?


----------



## 107088

Almost certainly, if you are there oh. dunno, 0800-1900. depends on when the traffic vultures are about.

Shame really, forts not terrible at Shoreham. newhavens ok is you are pushed, but with the distance between shoreham and brighton, I'd just go straight there if theres a vacancy.

just seen where you're based, if your coming from home then if you go M25 then off at A23, through East grinstead towards Lewes, theres the Ashdown forest, with huge parking areas you can loose yourselves. that'll give you about 40 minutes into brighton the next day.


----------



## tonyt

Is it not possible to park overnight in the CC site visitors car park?
I've seen it done at C&CC sites before.


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Mizarman

You could try the car park in Shoreham Harbour by Carat's cafe. You'll probably find other wild campers there along with a couple of long term residents one being the guy that we call the 'Sitck Man', who carves wands from tree branches and has a sign up saying that he made the wands in the Harry Potter movie. Yeah right - even my kids didn't believe this :lol: :lol: !!

Hove Seafront, Hove Lagoon or Madeira Drive (near the Palace Pier) all get used for wild camping.

I drove past a group of 4 or 5 motorhomers camping at the very top of Wilson Avenue (the road that the CC site is on) at 9am on Sunday morning two weeks ago.

*What ever you do dont park up at the Marina end of Madeira Drive as you might get some men in tight underpants coming knocking at your door thinking that you were looking for some fun (LOL) :lol: :lol: *

Julie


----------



## 102023

Thanks, I'll give then a go.


----------



## stewartwebr

You could always have a night in Brighton then turn up at the CC site and use the Late Arrivals area. The next day when you get up you can just move to your pitch.

I have done this loads of times

Stewart


----------



## geraldandannie

We've seen people wildcamped in the little road that leads up to the campsite, near the playing fields. We've also seen a couple of vans wildcamped right on the seafront, by the arches. Mind you, this was in the winter, when there were fewer people around to check on such things :? 

You could try just turning up at the CC site, and see if they have any cancellations.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

I thought they were all 'wildly camp' in Brighton.......allegedly :wink:


----------



## ladyrunner

Spacerunner said:


> I thought they were all 'wildly camp' in Brighton.......allegedly :wink:


I agree - I think that people are wild camping all over the Brighton & Hove and the police don't seem to care. Has anyone driven up Preston Park Avenue lately near the cycle track - there is van after van parked on the road??

Just thought of another good place where people have been wild camping for months which is Stanmer Park. Take the entrance off the A272 and drive into the park and follow road. You will find people wild camping in most of the small parking areas heading up towards the manor house. They have locked the parking spaces outside the manor house probably to stop the motorhomers and caravanners.

You will have to let us all know where you decide to camp on your first night.

Julie


----------

